
“Most of Facebook’s 2B users should assume data has been compromised” - tripu
https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2018/04/05/zuckerberg-facebooks-2-billion-users-assume-data-compromised/
======
tripu
_“The source of this vulnerability is Facebook’s search function. […] Users
have to opt into it, via an option that lets their names come up in searches.
The security settings have this option on by default.”_

That is _opt-out_!

Seriously, why is _The Next Web_ routinely reporting in favour of Facebook?

